# FMAdigest 2006 Awards



## HKphooey (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations to the following recepients of the FMAdigest 2006 Awards...

*Man of the Year **- Grandmaster Emmanuel G. de Leon*
*Woman of the Year **- Guro May Williams*
*School of the Year ** - Kuntaw Palace*


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2006)

That's great! Congratulations to them!


----------



## Carol (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats to Kuntaw Palace!

Congrats to Grandmaster Emmanuel G. de Leon!

Congrats to Guro May Williams who is one of my teachers!!!! 

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Congrats to Guro May Williams who is one of my teachers!!!!
> 
> artyon: artyon:


 
I'm glad I could help you find a new home.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 11, 2006)

congradulations to all of them


----------



## Carol (Sep 11, 2006)

Tim Hartman said:


> I'm glad I could help you find a new home.


 
I'm SO glad you did, Datu Hartman!  You haven't seen the last of me yet however...that is, if you'll have me back sometime.


----------

